# Knitters Gathering - York County



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello Again.
If RebeccaKay can get a day off work, we might try getting together at the Starbucks at the south end of Hanover. If there are any other ladies interested from the York, Hanover, Gettysburg....or even Westminster, Maryland.....give a shout and perhaps we can get together and knit a bit, share stories, patterns and perhaps even swap some yarn scraps.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

blkeeney said:


> Hello Again.
> If RebeccaKay can get a day off work, we might try getting together at the Starbucks at the south end of Hanover. If there are any other ladies interested from the York, Hanover, Gettysburg....or even Westminster, Maryland.....give a shout and perhaps we can get together and knit a bit, share stories, patterns and perhaps even swap some yarn scraps.


Do you have any idea of how many counties across the US and Canada are named 'York'? Maybe next time, you could add the state with it? Thank you.


----------



## Cilscreations (May 8, 2011)

That has got to be PA--Gettysburg was the giveaway.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Cecile Evansic said:


> That has got to be PA--Gettysburg was the giveaway.


Yes, it is the giveaway, but you don't know until you open the message. PA in the title wouldn't have hurt much, eh?


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> blkeeney said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Again.
> ...


I got excited when I saw York county as I was born in York county...Toronto, Canada!

June


----------



## Tvberri (Jan 25, 2011)

I still work full time every day. Would doing it on a weekend or later in the evening be a possibility? Would love to come and meet some fellow KP forum members.


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

blkeeney said:


> Hello Again.
> If RebeccaKay can get a day off work, we might try getting together at the Starbucks at the south end of Hanover. If there are any other ladies interested from the York, Hanover, Gettysburg....or even Westminster, Maryland.....give a shout and perhaps we can get together and knit a bit, share stories, patterns and perhaps even swap some yarn scraps.


I am in Subury, PA..Have family in Seven valleys. Would love to join you except things are crazy for me right now. If you ever decide to meet a litte further north, let me know.


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

So sorry, didn't mean to offend. I'm new to forum and didn't realize. Yes, this is Pennsylvania.


blkeeney said:


> Hello Again.
> If RebeccaKay can get a day off work, we might try getting together at the Starbucks at the south end of Hanover. If there are any other ladies interested from the York, Hanover, Gettysburg....or even Westminster, Maryland.....give a shout and perhaps we can get together and knit a bit, share stories, patterns and perhaps even swap some yarn scraps.


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

You're in Seven Valleys? Have you gone to Sweitzer's? I just found it a few months ago. Great little yarn shop way out in the country!!
I could meet in the evening, if it wouldn't be too late, any day Monday through Wednesday. Weekends don't work for me at all as my dear husband works out of town and comes home Thursday evening through Sunday.



Tvberri said:


> I still work full time every day. Would doing it on a weekend or later in the evening be a possibility? Would love to come and meet some fellow KP forum members.


----------



## reek1845 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, Do you go to Sweitzer's Countryside Fibers Yarn Shop? It is located in Seven Valleys, PA and on Tues. afternoon and Weds.evenings knitters can go and socialize and knit. I do not go but I do belong to a knitting group (Knit Wits) and we meet the first and third Sat. at 7 p.m. at the Gunpowder Baptist Church which is located on Middletown Rd., Freeland, MD. You would be most welcome to come. We knit for charities and for ourselves.
Elbie


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

reek1845 said:


> Hi, Do you go to Sweitzer's Countryside Fibers Yarn Shop? It is located in Seven Valleys, PA and on Tues. afternoon and Weds.evenings knitters can go and socialize and knit. I do not go but I do belong to a knitting group (Knit Wits) and we meet the first and third Sat. at 7 p.m. at the Gunpowder Baptist Church which is located on Middletown Rd., Freeland, MD. You would be most welcome to come. We knit for charities and for ourselves.
> Elbie


Would love more info. Will send you a PM....and thanks so much!!


----------



## RebeccaKay (Feb 9, 2011)

Let me know what you all decide, Obviously it would be better for me after work, that way I don't have to use vacation time. But if I must I must. I know Saturday's don't work for you blkeeney but just let me know Iwill fit it in. RebeccaKay, here's my email: [email protected]
or you can PM me.


----------



## PamieSue1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Are there any great yarn stores near York, PA? We'll be visiting our son and his wife soon and I might need a "yarn fix"! HA!


----------



## Weal (Apr 2, 2011)

blkeeney said:


> reek1845 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Do you go to Sweitzer's Countryside Fibers Yarn Shop? It is located in Seven Valleys, PA and on Tues. afternoon and Weds.evenings knitters can go and socialize and knit. I do not go but I do belong to a knitting group (Knit Wits) and we meet the first and third Sat. at 7 p.m. at the Gunpowder Baptist Church which is located on Middletown Rd., Freeland, MD. You would be most welcome to come. We knit for charities and for ourselves.
> ...


My uncle lives in Seven Valleys..I will have to find Switzers next time I visit him..Unfortuately I don't get down there very often..usually on my way to MD to visit my children..For a yarn shop, I will make a stop..Can't stop a knitter.


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

SOUNDS LIKE FUN GIRLS. I WISH I WAS CLOSER. AZ IS JUST TO FAR AWAY. HAVE FUN KNITTING.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Hi Sandy..I am in Sun City as well..
A lot of Arizona gals and guys in here...we should try to get a meet started?

Camilla



sandi67 said:


> SOUNDS LIKE FUN GIRLS. I WISH I WAS CLOSER. AZ IS JUST TO FAR AWAY. HAVE FUN KNITTING.


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

HI CAMILLA, THE ONLY PROBLEM IS I WORK YET AND MY HOURS ARE NEVER THE SAME. MY DAYS OFF AARE NEVER THE SAME SO ITS VERY HARD FOR MEE. I THINK THE REC. CENTER DOES HAVE A KNITTING AND CROCHET GROUPS. I WOULD LOVE TO IF I COULD. DID YOU GET YOUR YARN YET FOR THE RUFFLED SCARF? I DID GET SOME BUT I'M GOING TO HAVE MY GRANDDAUGHTER DO IT BECAUSE I DON'T HAVE THE PATIENCE FOR IT. I WONDERED IF YOU GOT YOURS YET. THANKS CAMILLAA FOR JUMPING IN THERE. SANDI67


----------



## blkeeney (Jul 18, 2011)

sandi67 said:


> SOUNDS LIKE FUN GIRLS. I WISH I WAS CLOSER. AZ IS JUST TO FAR AWAY. HAVE FUN KNITTING.


Oh gosh, Sandi, you won't drive from AZ.......where is your commitment?!?!?


----------



## sandi67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I KNOW. I'M VERY SELFISH HUH!!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

blkeeney said:


> So sorry, didn't mean to offend. I'm new to forum and didn't realize. Yes, this is Pennsylvania
> 
> 
> > There's no need to be sorry. I was just requesting clarification in the topic title. There are dozens of city and county names all over the US and Canada that are taken directly from English towns and cities.
> ...


----------



## Gloria Hall (Apr 6, 2011)

Have fun you lucky gals--Wish I could come but Nebraska would make it a late night jaunt---I think meeting is great---


----------

